# Messages: Maneuver Braking Function Not Available |and| Engine on due to system/power needs



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I dropped off our 2018 SEL for the 20k mile service Friday morning. The service advisor said there were a handful of recalls that needed done, some of which entailed some new ECM programming. He gave me a loaner and said he'd see me Monday.

Fast forward to this afternoon. I picked up the car...

First thing I noticed; needle sweep and fan speed indicator were gone. Guess I need to break out the VCDS...
Second: I'm getting a message that says *Maneuver Braking Function Not Available* right when I turn on the car and in the vehicle status there's a message *Engine on due to system/power needs.*

I've never seen anything like this before; in fact the thing has been flawless up until this point.

I ran back inside and showed the advisor - I figured it was from the battery being drained while sitting in accessory mode (or whatever you call it) while the ECM updates were being done. He said that was a good guess and that I should just drive it and see what happens.

I only had a twelvish mile drive home, so I guess the alternator didn't pump enough juice back in the battery? I haven't had a chance to hook up the VCDS to see what's coming up. In the meantime, have any of you ever seen these messages before?? Any other ideas.

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I dropped off our 2018 SEL for the 20k mile service Friday morning. The service advisor said there were a handful of recalls that needed done, some of which entailed some new ECM programming. He gave me a loaner and said he'd see me Monday.
> 
> Fast forward to this afternoon. I picked up the car...
> 
> ...


I have been seeing the auto stop in Tandy for power needs. Today the temp was so cold that with the wind chill factor it was at 5 so and despite a 25 minute drive and that persisted. I noticed that the oil temp never went over 198 degrees and the atlas seemed not to get to full operating temperature. I called the dealer and he confirmed this to me and said this is normal with the weather conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have been seeing the auto stop in Tandy for power needs. Today the temp was so cold that with the wind chill factor it was at 5 so and despite a 25 minute drive and that persisted. I noticed that the oil temp never went over 198 degrees and the atlas seemed not to get to full operating temperature. I called the dealer and he confirmed this to me and said this is normal with the weather conditions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting... so basically it was the perfect storm of a partially drained battery and ridiculous (for VA) temperatures? Good to know.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Interfering. Maybe that's s good thing so it won't stop you when you back out of your driveway now! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> ......Today the temp was so cold that with the wind chill factor it was at 5 ....


As the vehicle has no areas of human flesh, not sure what windchill has to do with anything.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Interesting... so basically it was the perfect storm of a partially drained battery and ridiculous (for VA) temperatures? Good to know.


So now the temperature is a bit better in VA, did all function properly today? All is go on my side for the auto stop/start functions.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Everything seems to be back to normal... It took a while for the "maneuver breaking" message to go away though.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Finally hooked up the VCDS yesterday... There were two codes for these systems; low voltage caused the warnings. 

Why wouldn’t they hook up the car to a battery tender of some sort while installing all the new software or firmware?? Pretty dumb.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm still getting the same warning... The low voltage is also affecting the memory seats adjusting between my setting and the wife's.

I really need to take it back in, but it's hard to go without the car because it's the family hauler. Dealerships really need Atlas loaner vehicles or at least an old Routan or something. 

:banghead:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I'm still getting the same warning... The low voltage is also affecting the memory seats adjusting between my setting and the wife's.
> 
> I really need to take it back in, but it's hard to go without the car because it's the family hauler. Dealerships really need Atlas loaner vehicles or at least an old Routan or something.
> 
> :banghead:


Take a picture of the error and erase the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

I bet your battery is toast from the drain, there's a bad set of batteries in the 2018s. Mine died in accessory mode when doing vagcom and I had multiple random issues after that. Dealership found the battery was bad and they replaced with a new AGM battery.

How weird was it? ...the nav system didn't work and a bunch of other random things.

Pretty sure that's the problem now, bad cell in battery exposed from draining it.

YES, the vehicle will not do auto start/stop when the system's voltage draw is above a certain value, typically if you have the heater or AC on above ambient, or seat heaters, etc. it will not shut off. It's to protect the battery from being drained when the engine is off.


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

It's not limited to just the 2018s, and I don't think its just from a bad set. My 2019 I bought at the end of February actually had a battery cell go bad the day we went to test drive it (and they didn't realize this until they were bringing it around for the test drive. Super embarrassing for them, and cost them a bit during negotiating!) CarGuru's said it had been in their inventory for 2-3 months, so I am guessing some of the earlier 2019s still had the older style battery. They didn't have any on the new AGMs on hand, so they yanked one out of another 2019 that came off a truck 2 days earlier.

The batteries don't die from being excessively drained, its the duty cycle of the start-stop system. The originally spec'ed batteries just can't handle the stress caused by starting the engine over and over with little time between to 'cool off'.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

jrhelbert said:


> The batteries don't die from being excessively drained, its the duty cycle of the start-stop system. The originally spec'ed batteries just can't handle the stress caused by starting the engine over and over with little time between to 'cool off'.



The start stop puts stress on it, but I doubt that's the main cause, as mine rarely, if ever operated that function due to load demands (heat or A/C blasting, highway driving, etc.). The A battery does get damaged from total discharge if it goes below 10.5 V, or 80% capacity.

The reports are that the battery was bad from the battery manufacturer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jrhelbert said:


> ....The batteries don't die from being excessively drained, its the duty cycle of the start-stop system. The originally spec'ed batteries just can't handle the stress caused by starting the engine over and over with little time between to 'cool off'.


I think the current term for this would be "alternate facts".


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Dropped the Atlas off Friday morning to get this issue as well as a CEL (VCDS said problem with the catalyst) checked out.

They said there have been numerous bad batteries popping up in the Atlas - so that was replaced.

Same thing goes for the catalytic converter - it was replaced also.

Picked it up today; hopefully the new battery and cat are from a different batch.


----------

